# [Q] Help with EKEN T01a



## amh2642 (Feb 28, 2012)

I recently purchased an EKEN T01a and i can't get the thing to respond. While i was installing apps i tried to change the dpi settings from 120 to 150 and now the pop up message i receive on the screen says "Unfortunately, the launcher has stopped". I tried looking for firmware on the net to do a wipe but i have found nothing. If anyone can help i would appreciate it thanks.


----------



## lufc (Feb 28, 2012)

Please use the Q&A Forum for questions & 
Read the Forum Rules  Ref Posting

Moving to Q&A


----------



## baltac (Mar 18, 2012)

**** UPDATE 09 May 2012 ****

Finally EKEN has added the links for the *T01, T02 and T10* firmwares to his website. They're compatible with *T01a T02a and T10a* too.

EKEN Support Page
*
************************

*EKEN T01A Stock ICS Firmware 4.0.3 (v0.8.1 - 2012-02-24)* 

Finally found, after a long ride : I attach the necessary software and instruction found over the net to flash it. In the firmware file there are further instructions and links, but this is the correct procedure from _futeko dot com_

*Firmware details:*
*File Name:* sun4i_crane_t01a_0.8.1_20120224.rar
*Type:* Firmware
*Manufacturer:* Eken
*Tablet Name:* sun4i_crane_t01a_0.8.1_20120224
*Model Number:* T01A T01
*CPU Name & Model:* Allwinner A10
*Firmware Date:* 2012-02-24
*OS Name:* ICS
*OS Version Number:* 4.0.3
*Firmware Type:* Stock



> *Flashing Instructions:*
> 
> *Q:* How to flash firmware (also known as a 'ROM') on the Eken T01 and T10 (and T01A)?
> *A:* This is a fiddly process so some perseverance might be required. It will work in the end. From user reports it seems to work most smoothly on the 32bit version of Windows XP. Instructions:
> ...

Click to collapse



*Live Suit Pack v1.09 Link:* *Download* / *Mirror*
*EKEN T01A Firmware Link:* *Download*

*New Firmwares:*
EKEN FTP Link: EKEN Public FTP

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*ROOT Instructions & Script (windows):*

PELASE READ CAREFULLY BEFORE PROCEED!!!

*DOWNLOAD: Mediafire.com - BalTac-EKEN-RootScript*

Instructions and script are fully based on the work of *MrTasselhof* for Ainol Novo 7 Advanced, from slatedroid forum. My only work was to adapt (I've deleted the uneeded part of the code from the .BAT file) and test the script for EKEN T01a Tablet. Maybe it just work even for other eken devices. Please feedback.


			
				MrTasselhof said:
			
		

> This is a straightforward script.
> It's sole purpose is to get your device rooted and provide the tools to verify it.
> 
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> ...

Click to collapse



------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*EDIT.:Zero Size Internal Storage Problem and the step taken to fix it.*
(source.:http://forum.xda-developers.com/showpost.php?p=29800946&postcount=78 )
Got the same problem. After reset, storage size become Zer0!. Fixed it by doing this:

1. Put a copy of term.apk into my memory card.
2. Run file manager and locate term.afk, run it to install.
3. Open terminal emulator and got nice prompt. Alas don't get the sharp prompt (#)
***ROAD BLOCK*** Need to root the tablet first.
4. Grab Tesselhof script (Tasselhof - Root, Market, Build.Prop, & Tweaks Script - AllWinner A10) 
5. Install PdaNetA350.exe just to be sure that the tablet connect....
6. Run Tesselhof. Da*n, did not work 100%. Continue with option 2,3,4,5 in Tesselhof. Reboot the tablet.
7. Rerun Tesselhof. Option 2,3,4,5 again! Success!!
8. Reinstall term.afk and running it...
9. Execute the god command "su" !! Yes.... got the sharp prompt! Hehe (#)
10. Typing this one liner to fix Zero size storage
cp /system/xbin/busybox /system/bin
Pressing enter and rebooting the tablet.
FIXED!!

File location:
Term.apk http://cloud.github.com/downloads/jackpal/Android-Terminal-Emulator/Term.apk
Tesselhof script:Tasselhof - Root, Market, Build.Prop, & Tweaks Script - AllWinner A10.rar (_Link Broken_: use mine above)
PdaNet: http://pdanet.co/bin/PdaNetA350.exe


----------



## freakma (Mar 28, 2012)

*Did not work on Eken T10*

Hi,

I try this procedure on my Eken T10 and did not worked at all....even worst my tablet now boots to a black screen....  bricked !!!

any suggestions or ideas ???

Tried the procedure several times and no luck


----------



## baltac (Mar 28, 2012)

freakma said:


> Hi,
> 
> I try this procedure on my Eken T10 and did not worked at all....even worst my tablet now boots to a black screen....  bricked !!!
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Maybe you are using the wrong firmware. this one is intended for *EKEN MID T01A 7"*. Yours is the 10" tablet EKEN MID T10. But don't worry: There is a link that you can find in the guide that come with the previous firmware. Is an eken FTP space where are stored the latest firmware for T01A, T02A and T10A (and I suppose they are even compatible for T01, T02 and T10). Let's have a try. If this one won't work I'll try to find the specific T10 firm.

*EKEN FTP link: CLICK*
*user:* down
*pass:* down

*Site Changed:*
EKEN FTP Link: EKEN Public FTP


EDIT.: To download the files I must have to use Filezilla. With the normal browsing I've no success in downloading.


----------



## n1kman (Mar 28, 2012)

*info on t01a*

hi big big thnx, im use to flashing as ive done same to my sgs n sgs2 . been looking for info all day on about this n very little or even not cross referenced. i just bought her indoors a 7" android tab mid-t01a and kept getting a ' android.process.acore error ' it ended up being that the contacts apk wasnt installed . so found this link that help me out
pandawillforum.com/showthread.php?10059-i-need-eken-T01-firmwire

also here's the link for contacts apk
mediafire.com/?vhs5o5bigkadsma

anyways i thought i'd share my little bit of know how to everyone else
just in case ...

cheers again n1kman


----------



## Banyon (Apr 18, 2012)

Hello, just wondering if the 7" you mentioned firmware for in this post is the same as the MID-T01a available at geeks.com, amazon, ect

Here is one picture.  I just searched for MID-T01A and found this post.







Trying to figure out if there is any community/manufacturer support for this tablet, and if it is worth purchasing.


----------



## baltac (Apr 20, 2012)

Banyon said:


> Hello, just wondering if the 7" you mentioned firmware for in this post is the same as the MID-T01a available at geeks.com, amazon
> [...]
> Trying to figure out if there is any community/manufacturer support for this tablet, and if it is worth purchasing.

Click to collapse



I think that Is the same device, but for now I haven't find any community that give an exaustive support to the tablet. There is something compatible  in communities that develop for Ainol tablets, like slatedroid forum (some app and scripts. *but don't use Ainol custom firmwares: they aren't compatible and will brick your device!!!*). If you only need to *ROOT* that tablet you can try this using *only the first 3 options* (others might cause the tablet stop working or give some error):

*Tasselhof ROOT script*

If this external link is not allowed, I ask the moderators to warn me and I will report here the entire guide and the necessary files.


----------



## mwerkz (Apr 21, 2012)

Hi,

Would you happen to be able to find T02's firmware? Eken's official FTP is extremely slow and impossible to download from.

T01's firmware doesn't work


----------



## baltac (Apr 21, 2012)

mwerkz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you happen to be able to find T02's firmware? Eken's official FTP is extremely slow and impossible to download from.
> 
> T01's firmware doesn't work

Click to collapse



I've found this one (I can't try it so I'm not sure if it's a true T02 Fw): *EKEN T02 Firmware 2012/04/07 - DOWNLOAD*

But the download manager say to me that is an FTP transaction and the download is extremely slow (ETA: about 2 hours). If you want I can download it and reup in my mediafire account.


----------



## mwerkz (Apr 21, 2012)

baltac said:


> I've found this one (I can't try it so I'm not sure if it's a true T02 Fw): *EKEN T02 Firmware 2012/04/07 - DOWNLOAD*
> 
> But the download manager say to me that is an FTP transaction and the download is extremely slow (ETA: about 2 hours). If you want I can download it and reup in my mediafire account.

Click to collapse



Hi!

Would appreciate if you caould do that, even from the link, the estimated download that's showing is 10days.......


----------



## baltac (Apr 21, 2012)

**** UPDATE 09 May 2012 ****
Finally EKEN has added the links for the *T01 T02* and *T10* firmwares to his website. They're compatible with T01a too.

*EKEN Support Page*
*************************



mwerkz said:


> Hi!
> 
> Would appreciate if you caould do that, even from the link, the estimated download that's showing is 10days.......

Click to collapse



*EKEN T02a Original Firmware*
Android v4.0
Release Date: 2012/04/07
*Mediafire.com - DOWNLOAD*

*Flasher:*
LiveSuitPack v1.09 (USB drivers included)
*Mediafire.com - DOWNLOAD*

*Flashing and ROOTing instructions:* *HERE*

*Useful Info:*


			
				mwerkz said:
			
		

> This is the exact firmware I had before the brick. Finally got the device working again after two weeks of searching!
> PS: It may be just me but it's good to know that installing the ICS Hide status bar hack (replacing android.policy.jar and Settings.apk) will not let the T02 boot pass the android screen.

Click to collapse


----------



## mwerkz (Apr 21, 2012)

baltac said:


> *EKEN T02a Original Firmware*
> Android v4.0
> Release Date: 2012/04/07
> *DOWNLOAD*
> ...

Click to collapse




THANK YOU FOR THE LINK!

This is the exact firmware I had before the brick. Finally got the device working again after two weeks of searching!

Really appreciate the time and help you have rendered!


PS: It may be just me but it's good to know that installing the ICS Hide status bar hack (replacing android.policy.jar and Settings.apk) will not let the T02 boot pass the android screen.


----------



## whiz_gadgetz (May 3, 2012)

*has anyone tried this?*

Hi, can anyone confirm that this is working?

also has anyone tried the v6 supercharge script on this tablet?


----------



## baltac (May 5, 2012)

whiz_gadgetz said:


> Hi, can anyone confirm that this is working?

Click to collapse



For *T01a* I confirm for sure. Tested by myself. 

For the *T02a* read the *mwerkz* post:


mwerkz said:


> THANK YOU FOR THE LINK!
> 
> This is the exact firmware I had before the brick. Finally got the device working again after two weeks of searching!

Click to collapse





whiz_gadgetz said:


> also has anyone tried the v6 supercharge script on this tablet?

Click to collapse



Haven't tried the supercharge script, sorry. If you test it, please report your feedback.


----------



## ujangns (May 5, 2012)

hi baltac..
i got eten t01a tablet. recently i edit the build.prop for the tablet. after reboot my tablet got stuck at android loading page. i push volume + and power button then the tablet loading to android system recovery 3e page. got message reboot system now, apply update from external storage, factory reset, wipe cache partition, apply update from cache. i try to select to factory reset nothing happen. can i use the firmware and steps which you post at first page to recover back my tablet? pls advice. tq
bellow is my previous builb prop before my tablet got stuck at start up screen.

# begin build properties
# autogenerated by buildinfo.sh
ro.build.id=IML74K
ro.build.display.id=crane_evb-eng 4.0.3 IML74K 20120224 test-keys
ro.build.version.incremental=20120224
ro.build.version.sdk=15
ro.build.version.codename=REL
ro.build.version.release=4.0.3
ro.build.date=2012å¹´ 02æœˆ 24æ—¥ æ˜ŸæœŸäº” 10:20:44 CST
ro.build.date.utc=1330050044
ro.build.type=eng
ro.build.user=pshu
ro.build.host=Ingen-cross
ro.build.tags=test-keys
ro.product.model=T01A
ro.product.brand=softwinners
ro.product.name=crane_evb
ro.product.device=crane-evb
ro.product.board=crane
ro.product.cpu.abi=armeabi-v7a
ro.product.cpu.abi2=armeabi
ro.product.manufacturer=unknown
ro.product.locale.language=en
ro.product.locale.region=US
ro.wifi.channels=
ro.board.platform=exDroid
# ro.build.product is obsolete; use ro.product.device
ro.build.product=crane-evb
# Do not try to parse ro.build.description or .fingerprint
ro.build.description=crane_evb-eng 4.0.3 IML74K 20120224 test-keys
ro.build.fingerprint=softwinners/crane_evb/crane-evb:4.0.3/IML74K/20120224:eng/test-keys
ro.build.characteristics=tablet
# end build properties

#
# ADDITIONAL_BUILD_PROPERTIES
#
ro.com.android.dateformat=MM-dd-yyyy
ro.config.ringtone=Ring_Synth_04.ogg
ro.config.notification_sound=pixiedust.ogg
ro.config.alarm_alert=Alarm_Classic.ogg
dalvik.vm.heapsize=48m
ro.kernel.android.checkjni=0
persist.sys.timezone=GMT-8
persist.sys.language=en
persist.sys.country=US
wifi.interface=wlan0
wifi.supplicant_scan_interval=15
debug.egl.hw=1
ro.display.switch=1
ro.opengles.version=131072
persist.sys.strictmode.visual=0
persist.sys.strictmode.disable=1
persist.sys.usb.config=mass_storage,adb
ro.sf.lcd_density=120
ro.product.firmware=0.8.1
ro.setupwizard.mode=OPTIONAL
net.bt.name=Android
dalvik.vm.stack-trace-file=/data/anr/traces.txt


----------



## ujangns (May 6, 2012)

hi.. ialready download the EKEN T01A Firmware but got message the file was corrupt when i try to open the img file. the file size about 105 mb.. pls help.


----------



## whiz_gadgetz (May 7, 2012)

Thanks Baltac

will do =)


----------



## Darrin.Jones (May 8, 2012)

*Thanks*

Thanks for the files and instructions. They will be a great help.


----------



## ujangns (May 9, 2012)

Manage to boot up my eken after I download latest firmware from eken website.  Latest update include the market enablers as well as flash support.


----------



## amh2642 (Feb 28, 2012)

I recently purchased an EKEN T01a and i can't get the thing to respond. While i was installing apps i tried to change the dpi settings from 120 to 150 and now the pop up message i receive on the screen says "Unfortunately, the launcher has stopped". I tried looking for firmware on the net to do a wipe but i have found nothing. If anyone can help i would appreciate it thanks.


----------



## maceddy (May 9, 2012)

ujangns said:


> Manage to boot up my eken after I download latest firmware from eken website.  Latest update include the market enablers as well as flash support.

Click to collapse



Which firmware is that? 7-4-12? Or newer one?


----------



## baltac (May 9, 2012)

ujangns said:


> Manage to boot up my eken after I download latest firmware from eken website.  Latest update include the market enablers as well as flash support.

Click to collapse



 Yep! Finally EKEN has added the links for the *T01, T02* and *T10* firmwares to his website. They're compatible with *T01a, T02a and T10a *too.

*EKEN Support Page*


----------



## fiddejoh (May 15, 2012)

Has anyone got USB host to work? It seems like they havent implemented the Android API fully.. When I connect something to the USB and try to list all devices I get an empty list :/

Installed the latest firmware buth still not working.


----------



## ujangns (May 15, 2012)

fiddejoh said:


> Has anyone got USB host to work? It seems like they havent implemented the Android API fully.. When I connect something to the USB and try to list all devices I get an empty list :/
> 
> Installed the latest firmware buth still not working.

Click to collapse



my eken won't detect my pen drive when I connect to USB port. but if I plug in the power to my eken it works. let try to plug in the power to your tablet and hope this may help.


----------



## baltac (May 19, 2012)

ujangns said:


> my eken won't detect my pen drive when I connect to USB port. but if I plug in the power to my eken it works. let try to plug in the power to your tablet and hope this may help.

Click to collapse



If I well remember (i don't have the tab in my hands anymore: was a gift for my girlfriend) not both the usb work as host and anyway the usb host capability should be activated(?) in Settings->USB (correct me if I'm wrong). 

Anyway yours could be the solution. Try to put your pen-drive alternatively in both mini-usb (with mini-usb to USB adapter) and USB ports with and without power supply connected.


----------



## rt2012 (May 21, 2012)

Hello everyone. I got a new *Wopad A10 ICS* as a gift. I discovered that it is every bit like *Eken T01a*. Right away I noticed that its battery life is very poor. I searched online for ways to fix that. I came across an article recommending removing *Phone.apk* and *TelephonyProviders.ap*k from */system/app*. I did so without realizing that they're necessary to connect to the Internet via 3G. I need them back because sometimes, 3G is the only option I have to connect.

I downloaded the stock rom of Wopad A10 ICS. It is an .img file. I do not know how to open it and get Phone.apk and TelephonyProviders.apk from it. I went searching for forums about Eken T01a and thankfully got here where there's a fair amount of activity, unlike in the Wopad forums I've visited. I am now trying to download the Eken T01a stock rom but if it comes up as an .img file again, I would be back to square one.

*Can somebody please tell me how I can extract Phone.apk and TelephonyProviders.apk from the .img file of the stock rom? Or can somebody with an Eken T01a give me copies of his/her Phone.apk and TelephonyProviders.apk?*

I am sorry for bothering you all. I am a little desperate at this point. Thank you all so much in advance.


----------



## Rjporter (May 21, 2012)

*Here's the Phone.apk and TelephonyProviders.apk*



rt2012 said:


> Hello everyone. I got a new *Wopad A10 ICS* as a gift. I discovered that it is every bit like *Eken T01a*. Right away I noticed that its battery life is very poor. I searched online for ways to fix that. I came across an article recommending removing *Phone.apk* and *TelephonyProviders.ap*k from */system/app*. I did so without realizing that they're necessary to connect to the Internet via 3G. I need them back because sometimes, 3G is the only option I have to connect.
> 
> I downloaded the stock rom of Wopad A10 ICS. It is an .img file. I do not know how to open it and get Phone.apk and TelephonyProviders.apk from it. I went searching for forums about Eken T01a and thankfully got here where there's a fair amount of activity, unlike in the Wopad forums I've visited. I am now trying to download the Eken T01a stock rom but if it comes up as an .img file again, I would be back to square one.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



See link
Phone.apk  < http://db.tt/jTSr9rtn >
TelephonyProviders.apk < http://db.tt/eD4aGYrx >

By the way...

I know that CWM doesn't support T01A device but can we port a CWM recovery for a T01A device?


----------



## rt2012 (May 21, 2012)

Hi. You are a lifesaver. The files you gave are a perfect match. Thank you! I do not know about CVM though. I downloaded Rom Manager and it apparently does not know anything about Android B1, which this tablet shows up as.


----------



## baltac (May 25, 2012)

Rjporter said:


> I know that CWM doesn't support T01A device but can we port a CWM recovery for a T01A device?

Click to collapse



I don't know how to do it. If you know if there is some kind of patch or guide I could try, if my ancient programmer skills still assist me...


----------



## rt2012 (May 25, 2012)

Hi again. I need help yet again. Can anybody please give me a copy of the LIVE WALLPAPER APK? Thanks so much in advance.


----------



## baltac (May 26, 2012)

rt2012 said:


> Hi again. I need help yet again. Can anybody please give me a copy of the LIVE WALLPAPER APK? Thanks so much in advance.

Click to collapse



Don't know if it's possible, but you can try (if you are rooted) place a livewallpaper.apk from any android device. Try this one made for Nexus: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=872923

Let we know if it works.


----------



## rt2012 (May 27, 2012)

Hello. Thank you for replying. I meant to say, Live Wallpaper PICKER. I deleted the Live Wallpaper Picker APK in a misguided bloatware-removing frenzy. I hope someone with an Eken T01a could give me a copy of his/her Live Wallpaper Picker APK. Thank you all so much.


----------



## Paulplex (May 28, 2012)

rt2012 said:


> Hello. Thank you for replying. I meant to say, Live Wallpaper PICKER. I deleted the Live Wallpaper Picker APK in a misguided bloatware-removing frenzy. I hope someone with an Eken T01a could give me a copy of his/her Live Wallpaper Picker APK. Thank you all so much.

Click to collapse



Hi mate; I purchased one of these from Amazon which arrived today.  First thing to do when I have five minutes is to root it - when I have done so and have access to the '/system/' folder, I'll attach it to an edit for you


----------



## Paulplex (May 28, 2012)

rt2012 said:


> Hello. Thank you for replying. I meant to say, Live Wallpaper PICKER. I deleted the Live Wallpaper Picker APK in a misguided bloatware-removing frenzy. I hope someone with an Eken T01a could give me a copy of his/her Live Wallpaper Picker APK. Thank you all so much.

Click to collapse



Here you are


----------



## rt2012 (May 29, 2012)

Thanks a lot! Worked like a charm. Did yours come already rooted?


----------



## tunataylan (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi guys, 

I have a problem. I bought Eken T02a 

I wanted to change the rom from the eken website t02. 

After flashing, I have no touch screen. It needs calibration I guess.

I tried around 10 roms from different devices but the result is the same.

The touch pad doesn't work. 

Does anyone know the solution??

I contacted Eken, they said they don't give support to that device. So contacting them doesn't work


----------



## mwerkz (Jun 2, 2012)

tunataylan said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have a problem. I bought Eken T02a
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Read post #12, the link for T02a firmware is there. Its the only one that works correctly. Other compatible roms are either having touch or connectivity issues


----------



## tunataylan (Jun 3, 2012)

Thanks for your reply. I did try the rom. Its the same one in Eken website.

Same thing, touch screen doesn't work. 

I did root the device successfully by following the post here. Is it possible to revert it back? Maybe that is the problem.


----------



## mwerkz (Jun 3, 2012)

tunataylan said:


> Thanks for your reply. I did try the rom. Its the same one in Eken website.
> 
> Same thing, touch screen doesn't work.
> 
> I did root the device successfully by following the post here. Is it possible to revert it back? Maybe that is the problem.

Click to collapse



The ICS ROMs come pre-rooted, so you don't need to root again. Do you remember the exact version you were running before the flash?

If you have a Eken T02 or equivalent, the linked ROM will work, I tried it on 2 other cheap knockoffs running the same hardware with success.

You can try the A73 ROM. http://goclever.com/goclever_tab_a73#support. The only thing that doesn't work are the three hardware buttons. At least you can isolate whether is your issue hardware related.

The ROMs from Bmorn, ONDA, Aldi all gave me touch issues.


----------



## tunataylan (Jun 3, 2012)

Thank for your help. I tried them too. 

Before ruining things I noted down the running ROM's info.

The Tablet came with this:
4.0.3
1.0.1
3.0.8+
crane evb eng 4.0.3 iml74k 20120416

I don't really understand the problem. the hardware button don't work, the screen calibration is screwed and I have T02a model. All the firmware I tried and I tried all possible, has the same error. I did "mandatory install" or "regular install". I was wondering, can it be driver related? I did try it in two different systems, windows 7 and xp and I used the drivers coming with Live Suit.

There are two possibilities, 
1. the touch screen is physically broken ( I don't think so)
2. I am not flashing the rom properly. (I don't think so!!!)

arrrgh. look how many roms I tried and all have the same problem.


----------



## amh2642 (Feb 28, 2012)

I recently purchased an EKEN T01a and i can't get the thing to respond. While i was installing apps i tried to change the dpi settings from 120 to 150 and now the pop up message i receive on the screen says "Unfortunately, the launcher has stopped". I tried looking for firmware on the net to do a wipe but i have found nothing. If anyone can help i would appreciate it thanks.


----------



## tunataylan (Jun 3, 2012)

Guys I realize something

The touchpanel thinks its in landscape when vertical and vice-versa. 

Also I can connect mouse and work with that.

So I need to re calibrate the screen but couldn't see an option like that in settings. 

Any suggestions?


----------



## mwerkz (Jun 3, 2012)

tunataylan said:


> Guys I realize something
> 
> The touchpanel thinks its in landscape when vertical and vice-versa.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Not a developer so can't help you there. 

However, if it makes a difference, The Build Number I have on my working T02s are all "crane_evb-eng 4.0.3 IML74K 20120328 test-keys"

According to yours posted, it seemed to have been running a 20120416 version instead of 20120328. The symptoms were exactly like when I flashed a wrong ROM especially if the physical buttons are not working. Usually the camera will not work also.


----------



## kecrexz (Jun 6, 2012)

anyone have camera.apk from ICS Gocleves


----------



## Rjporter (Jun 7, 2012)

*CWM recovery*

Guys, can I flash this CWM recovery for Allwinner A10 Tablet? http://www.mediafire.com/?7664zjk4rhc7ba1

Will I go for it?


----------



## Rjporter (Jun 7, 2012)

*Update on Allwinner CWM*

I took the risk and I have good and bad news.

The good news is: The CWM recovery was ported without any problem.

BUT

The bad news is: I can not navigate using the volume buttons.

Can anyone help on this?


----------



## opasha (Jun 7, 2012)

Rjporter said:


> I took the risk and I have good and bad news.
> 
> The good news is: The CWM recovery was ported without any problem.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



maybe it's the "touch" recovery like for the galaxy note. try touching the options with your finger on the screen instead of using the volume keys. if not, then you're out of luck.


----------



## Rjporter (Jun 7, 2012)

baltac said:


> I don't know how to do it. If you know if there is some kind of patch or guide I could try, if my ancient programmer skills still assist me...

Click to collapse



Here's the CWM recovery for Allwinner A10 Tablet. http://www.mediafire.com/?7664zjk4rhc7ba1

and here's the original recovery of Eken T01A. https://www.dropbox.com/s/q1ch82zugl88mix/recovery.img

Hope your programming skills can help us.



opasha said:


> maybe it's the "touch" recovery like for the galaxy note. try touching the options with your finger on the screen instead of using the volume keys. if not, then you're out of luck.

Click to collapse



No that is not a touch recovery that's the patch CWM recovery for Allwinner A10 but specific for  Ainol novo 7 advanced and I have already tried tapping the options.


----------



## baltac (Jun 9, 2012)

Basically the difference between the various device's recovery, should "only" be in the correct addressing of the volume mounting, nand memory mapping, and the hardware keys... I'll take a look in the imgs and let we see if I'm not so rusty.  Anyway I hope that here around there is someone a bit more skilled than me....

*EDIT.:* If someone other wanna try (If you remember as I told some page back I've no more the tab to work with, so I cannot have the privilege to brick it ), here there is a tutorial for porting CWM to new devices. http://www.koushikdutta.com/2010/10/porting-clockwork-recovery-to-new.html

Anyway just to be sure, I'll first try the tutorial on another broken mid tablet that I own (it work perfectly but the battery is gone and the external screen-glass is cracked) so even if I'll gonna brick, it doesn't matter.


----------



## Rjporter (Jun 9, 2012)

baltac said:


> Basically the difference between the various device's recovery, should "only" be in the correct addressing of the volume mounting, nand memory mapping, and the hardware keys... I'll take a look in the imgs and let we see if I'm not so rusty.  Anyway I hope that here around there is someone a bit more skilled than me....
> 
> *EDIT.:* If someone other wanna try (If you remember as I told some page back I've no more the tab to work with, so I cannot have the privilege to brick it ), here there is a tutorial for porting CWM to new devices. http://www.koushikdutta.com/2010/10/porting-clockwork-recovery-to-new.html
> 
> Anyway just to be sure, I'll first try the tutorial on another broken mid tablet that I own (it work perfectly but the battery is gone and the external screen-glass is cracked) so even if I'll gonna brick, it doesn't matter.

Click to collapse



Hope a dev can help us..


----------



## Rjporter (Jun 10, 2012)

*EKEN T01A Device info*

@baltac 

Hope this can help.

Here is the information of our device

https://www.dropbox.com/sh/vqv14ypx904wkfd/kOJOB646o7


----------



## peruvian (Jun 10, 2012)

*Touchscreen Doesn't work After follow process*



baltac said:


> **** UPDATE 09 May 2012 ****
> 
> Finally EKEN has added the links for the *T01, T02 and T10* firmwares to his website. They're compatible with *T01a T02a and T10a* too.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## baltac (Jun 10, 2012)

peruvian said:


> Hi I just bough this EKEN T10A stock n BOOT (Didn't go far than Android Boot)  and I follow as described, and works perfect now!
> 
> My problem now is that the touchscreen is not working, did I do somenthing wrong? The only file I updated was sun4i_crane_t01a_0.8.1_20120224.img should I need to do something else?
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



You have simply taken the wrong firmware. Your's is the T10a but here we have only the T01a. 

http://www.eken.com/support/

Here you can find the correct firmware.  T10 and T10a models use the same. 

---------- Post added at 06:39 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:35 PM ----------




Rjporter said:


> @baltac
> 
> Hope this can help.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Yep maybe can help. Atm I'm fighting to build a secondary linux partition on my PC in order to follow the tutorial for the CWM. My old linux machine was dead some month ago...


----------



## peruvian (Jun 11, 2012)

*Wrong spell*

Thanks for your answer, but I'm so sorry, wrong spelling, mine is T01A, not the T10A. My bad

Thanks 




baltac said:


> You have simply taken the wrong firmware. Your's is the T10a but here we have only the T01a.
> 
> 
> Here you can find the correct firmware.  T10 and T10a models use the same.

Click to collapse


----------



## Rjporter (Jun 12, 2012)

peruvian said:


> Thanks for your answer, but I'm so sorry, wrong spelling, mine is T01A, not the T10A. My bad
> 
> Thanks
> 
> ...
Click to expand...
Click to collapse


----------



## peruvian (Jun 14, 2012)

*some pregress*



Rjporter said:


> Latest firmware of T01A
> []
> 
> ---------- Post added at 06:59 PM ---------- Previous post was at 06:34 PM ----------
> ...

Click to collapse


----------



## Rjporter (Jun 14, 2012)

peruvian said:


> Hi, thanks for the link, I installed that one and had some change, now I can watch netflix; youtube is kind of hard, because doesnt use the youtube player, its using a different player (blue one) but I cant complain right?
> 
> Touchscreen still not working, the only way to use the tablet is with my mouse. with this mouse I tried the touch calibration and it worked with the mouse but not with my fingers.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



Did you flash with full wipe?


----------



## peruvian (Jun 14, 2012)

*how to do full wipe*



Rjporter said:


> Did you flash with full wipe?

Click to collapse



How do I do that???


----------



## Rjporter (Jun 15, 2012)

Open Live SuitPack, select the img file, press volume +, plug the mini-USB and instantly press power 10 times. Then select the full installation.


----------



## peruvian (Jun 18, 2012)

*full wipe have been dont since the first time (pag 1 of this post)*



Rjporter said:


> Open Live SuitPack, select the img file, press volume +, plug the mini-USB and instantly press power 10 times. Then select the full installation.

Click to collapse




Thats is same that baltac told us to do n page number 1 of this post. I did it as he said, used the firmware that he post, but the tablet was showing the problems that I told you already on my first post, then I tried the link that you gave me and problems still

Is not a file problem or something else, or any other trick to follow ???


----------



## Justice™ (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm probably bumping a dead thread here, but we've got CWM from the scroll extreme to work on the Eken T01. Link is here.
So now we have CWM and root for this device.


----------



## amh2642 (Feb 28, 2012)

I recently purchased an EKEN T01a and i can't get the thing to respond. While i was installing apps i tried to change the dpi settings from 120 to 150 and now the pop up message i receive on the screen says "Unfortunately, the launcher has stopped". I tried looking for firmware on the net to do a wipe but i have found nothing. If anyone can help i would appreciate it thanks.


----------



## Rjporter (Jun 24, 2012)

*Thanks*



justice™ said:


> i'm probably bumping a dead thread here, but we've got cwm from the scroll extreme to work on the eken t01. Link is here.
> so now we have cwm and root for this device. :d

Click to collapse



thanks bro!


----------



## pratap.cs2000 (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi, 

I have tried the process of flashing my T02A and was successful in doing the same, but i am stuck at the process of rooting. i am not able to install the device driver even with the attached link, please help.

and thanks of the flashing process :good:


----------



## mwerkz (Jul 5, 2012)

pratap.cs2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have tried the process of flashing my T02A and was successful in doing the same, but i am stuck at the process of rooting. i am not able to install the device driver even with the attached link, please help.
> 
> and thanks of the flashing process :good:

Click to collapse



T02 ICS FW comes prerooted.


----------



## flyfingersfly (Jul 16, 2012)

I've had mine 2 days now. perfect for what i bought it for, reading books and a little light browsing, so far. i noticed the it seems to power down when it still has 15% power (or so says the battery meter). that might be one reason why it seems to run out of juice so soon. I'll try the root and v6 later

sent from an HTC DS still running Reaper


----------



## dimomnia (Jul 27, 2012)

*t 10 help and advice needed*

i bought an t10 but after 2 days screen gone crazy
works on his own apps are opening and closing by themeselfes and screens goes back and forth rapidly.
screen keybord types whatever and so on...
support told me to flash it with LiveSuit using the firm from their page but i think that already runs the latest firm 

so i have to do the precidure in the first page right?
does any expert user here thinks that this is going to solve the problem?
any advice would be very helpfoul
do i have to return it to manifacture?
thanks in advance


----------



## kispaci (Jul 28, 2012)

*T10A*



dimomnia said:


> i bought an t10 but after 2 days screen gone crazy
> works on his own apps are opening and closing by themeselfes and screens goes back and forth rapidly.
> screen keybord types whatever and so on...
> support told me to flash it with LiveSuit using the firm from their page but i think that already runs the latest firm
> ...

Click to collapse



I have same problem. After an upgrade the system recognize every touch on reverse side.

I tried to install all version: sun4i_crane_t10a   0.8.1, 1.0.1, 1.2 but did not resolve my problem. I contacted with Eken but they told me _nobody_ reported similar problem. I think they lying......

I tried to upgrade touchscreen firmware but problem is not solved...... so I will wait some new release then I will dissasemble the device and if I won't fin the solution I will drop the device to the trash


----------



## crichton13 (Jul 29, 2012)

*Using your Root Script for Eken T01A.*

Sadly, did not work for me - even used the Livesuit pack drivers as well.

The Batch file simply did not see the Tablet...

Details are:

T01A Model

4.0.3 Android

Baseband 1.2

Kernal 3.0.8+

Build number 20120524

Sad now!


----------



## dimomnia (Jul 30, 2012)

kispaci said:


> I have same problem. After an upgrade the system recognize every touch on reverse side.
> 
> I tried to install all version: sun4i_crane_t10a   0.8.1, 1.0.1, 1.2 but did not resolve my problem. I contacted with Eken but they told me _nobody_ reported similar problem. I think they lying......
> 
> I tried to upgrade touchscreen firmware but problem is not solved...... so I will wait some new release then I will dissasemble the device and if I won't fin the solution I will drop the device to the trash

Click to collapse



why you didnt return
i ll do so for refund


----------



## kispaci (Jul 30, 2012)

*-*



dimomnia said:


> why you didnt return
> i ll do so for refund

Click to collapse



I won't waste time and money. BTW I the device worked correctly before firmware install. I don't think so that my problem covered by warranty.


----------



## dimomnia (Jul 31, 2012)

kispaci said:


> I won't waste time and money. BTW I the device worked correctly before firmware install. I don't think so that my problem covered by warranty.

Click to collapse



yesterday i flashed a beta firm that i found (26-JUL-2012. 1.4 BETA. 3-axis ('7660' g-sensor). this is for t10a i have t10 but it seems to work
until now with minimal problems ( screensaver doesnt work after inactivity, or small touch problems when charging and warms up)
i m anew user and i cant paste link but im sure that if you google it you will find it.
try it it might work


----------



## kispaci (Jul 31, 2012)

dimomnia said:


> yesterday i flashed a beta firm that i found (26-JUL-2012. 1.4 BETA. 3-axis ('7660' g-sensor). this is for t10a i have t10 but it seems to work
> until now with minimal problems ( screensaver doesnt work after inactivity, or small touch problems when charging and warms up)
> i m anew user and i cant paste link but im sure that if you google it you will find it.
> try it it might work

Click to collapse



Can you please send me download link? I will check. My e-mail address: kispaci at kispaci.hu

BTW Last night I installed this: dragondevs dot com / viewtopic.php?f=103&t=108

This firmware did not resolve my problem, but the screen resolution much better than factory firmware. 

Other good news: I played with the system and I discovered that the crazy touchscreen error occurred by resolution setting.

I set the following parameters:
[ctp_para]
ctp_used = 1
ctp_name = "ft5x_ts"
ctp_twi_id = 2
ctp_twi_addr = 0x3f
*ctp_screen_max_x = 1024
ctp_screen_max_y = 550
ctp_revert_x_flag = 1*
ctp_revert_y_flag = 0
ctp_exchange_x_y_flag = 0
ctp_int_port = portH21<6><default><default><default>
ctp_wakeup = portB13<1><default><default><1>
ctp_io_port = portH21<0><default><default><default>
ctp_light = portA5<1><default><default><0>


With this settings the system is not working correctly yet, but now I can use. Much better than before. The touch is not recognized on the opposite side and the touch screen area is bigger.

I created a script. With this tool I can download and upload quickly the boot files (and I can test quickly the new settings).
You can download from here:  www dot mysec dot hu / booteditor.zip

usage:
0. remove any external SD, microSD, USB devices
1. activate USB developer mode on tablet
2. connect the tablet to PC
3. run "1.scriptbinget.bat"
4. edit "sys_config1.fex"
5. run "2.scriptbinpush.bat"
6. the system will reboot and will load the new settings

Remark: if you want to change the config again first you need get the file (1.scriptbinget.bat). After reboot the 2.scriptbinpush.bat won't change anything. 
On Windows 7 may you need run theses scripts as Administrator (right click on the batch file and select "Run as Administrator")


I did not stop to find the right resolution. If I found I will post here.


----------



## dimomnia (Aug 1, 2012)

kispaci said:


> Can you please send me download link? I will check. My e-mail address: kispaci at kispaci.hu
> 
> BTW Last night I installed this: dragondevs dot com / viewtopic.php?f=103&t=108
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



thank you i d like to try but i dont know how to do this thing with scripts
also i dont want to play a lot with this for not brink cause i mail them that if they dont send me a firm that really works
until last day of paypal protection i ll return for refund (nice ????)
so im sending you pm with the firm


----------



## kispaci (Aug 1, 2012)

dimomnia said:


> thank you i d like to try but i dont know how to do this thing with scripts
> also i dont want to play a lot with this for not brink cause i mail them that if they dont send me a firm that really works
> until last day of paypal protection i ll return for refund (nice ????)
> so im sending you pm with the firm

Click to collapse



Thanks for your PM.
Paypal: I cross my finger.


----------



## dimomnia (Aug 1, 2012)

kispaci said:


> Thanks for your PM.
> Paypal: I cross my finger.

Click to collapse



i think that they are going to refund me
do you have any bad experiences?


----------



## kispaci (Aug 1, 2012)

dimomnia said:


> i think that they are going to refund me
> do you have any bad experiences?

Click to collapse



In advance: I am reseller.

Answer for your question: With the Chinese business have any experiences? Yes.

- I made business over Aliexpress. Some /seem/ reliable partner disappeared after a few months.  
- Then I tried to find factories. May they reliable then "virtual aliexpress companies". I received a lot of "Dear my Friend" and "How many tablet need for you" e-mail. They are your good friends till you order. If you order a huge number they are your big friends.....till you see the problems. Technical problems: the Market is not working, the device frozen frequently, lot of popular app is not downloadable on this device....the whole pack is a beta product.

1. They have an FCC, CE and other certificates. The biggest trick that they create a product and they get the cert for this. In the future they change the portfolio, but the product name is same, the newest product has same name....... may your device does not meet FCC requirement, may the device unusable while you charge - if you order 100-200pcs. device then you are in trouble...... you can't resell or you have an angry customers.

2. Some factory  (eg. Easydy   easydy . com or easydy . cn)  is a best friend till you order. After order they cannot give you technical support. In this case you need to sell the product with huge margin or you have loss.

I am a reseller so I saw that a lot of native Chinese product has quality problem. That's the reason why I don't spend time to resend device or get back my money. I will buy and resell Samsung or Nexus7 and I purchased for quality product...... Nexus7 is 200$. I receive a brand product. The Chinese factories never can compete with this brand/quality.

I think you have 1 pcs so you will receive your money. They need a good feedback. In the next few months the Chinese tablet market will start to die. The Nexus and some cheap brand will stifle the Chinese shops (the brand device will be cheaper than order from China: price+shipment fee+VAT+custom).


----------



## dimomnia (Aug 2, 2012)

kispaci said:


> In advance: I am reseller.
> 
> Answer for your question: With the Chinese business have any experiences? Yes.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



i think that you are right
i ve some experience in the past years with returning items.
i m an idividual not a reseller so you must know better.
Yesterday i tried firm 1.1  2 axis and seems to work
in my t10. The typing whatever and opening close appz seems to stoped 
but i think that the axis sensor doesnt work allthough auto rotate is checked.
i ll search the settings again chech unchek to see what happens


----------



## crichton13 (Aug 4, 2012)

*Problems with Eken T01A.*

I need help!

I used the Tasselhof Root guide and it worked, of sorts, for a while.

Then it locked up, rebooted itself and I was left with a factory reset with 100% of internal memory used up (so no downloading of any apps or anything at all for that matter...).

So, I used this threads advice and flashed to the image stated.

Fab, fixed the memory issue (sort of) BUT left me with no touchscreen (but mouse worked).

Still, had only a very small internal memory partition (1Gig compared to 2 before) and still no touchscreen.

I am currently trying to download firmware updates from the Eken website (SOOO SLOW...) but would appreciate any advice or pointers to where firmwares can be quickly downloaded in the meantime perhaps from elsewhere.

I used and adhered to the Tasselhoff root instructions completely amd it did appear to work but after a power shutdown it reversed to a factory install with no internal memory available whatsoever so I'm a bit miffed!

There are other issues but I wanted to throw this request for help out into the Forum to see if anyone else had had this issue...

Any advice/discussion is greatly appreciated...


----------



## mwerkz (Aug 5, 2012)

crichton13 said:


> I need help!
> 
> I used the Tasselhof Root guide and it worked, of sorts, for a while.
> 
> ...

Click to collapse



The memory/factory reset issue is caused by busybox.

You can find the solution here:
http://tabletrepublic.com/forum/teclast-a10t/factory-reset-after-every-restart-shutdown-1533-2.html


----------



## Oukiva (Aug 9, 2012)

kispaci said:


> I am a reseller so I saw that a lot of native Chinese product has quality problem. That's the reason why I don't spend time to resend device or get back my money. I will buy and resell Samsung or Nexus7 and I purchased for quality product...... Nexus7 is 200$. I receive a brand product. The Chinese factories never can compete with this brand/quality.

Click to collapse



Generalization is never a good thing. Yes China made and still make some bad products, but more and more they make good ones too !
Where do you think most tablets are built? including Nexus, Asus, Samsung,...?

I recently buy a "white box" tablet from China. It's recognized as "Unknown T01A" and is just a EKEN T01a not customized. I bought it for a child but am very surprised by the very good quality of this product :good: . Of course not the screen or cpu of the Nexus 7, but it's way enough for games, mails, web, video & music. BTW the Nexus is not available here (Thailand) and will be way over US$ 200 while this T01A is under $80!

A very good product and excelent ratio quality/price


----------



## agismaniax (Aug 30, 2012)

hi, i have eken t02a tablet with 4GB internal memory. current mounted partition are /system, /data and /cache, each with 512MB space. 2.5GB mounted as /mnt/sdcard. i think /data is too small, can i use custom partition with this tablet? how to do that?


----------



## amh2642 (Feb 28, 2012)

I recently purchased an EKEN T01a and i can't get the thing to respond. While i was installing apps i tried to change the dpi settings from 120 to 150 and now the pop up message i receive on the screen says "Unfortunately, the launcher has stopped". I tried looking for firmware on the net to do a wipe but i have found nothing. If anyone can help i would appreciate it thanks.


----------



## Andromeduh (Sep 5, 2012)

Huge thanks to the script, I was able to root my device which seems to have the same specs with Eken T01a.


----------



## hojat2121 (Sep 8, 2012)

*Opnen IMG firmware*

hi guys!
thank XDA for this thread!
i want to change some original apps of t01a tablet with my own apps in the firmware.like music with miui music player.and i want to do this change in the firmware.cause i want this change for lots of tablets.
but the firmware in in img!!not a zip rom!!
how can i open this firmware and change the apps?
thank guys,,,so happy if answer me!
thanks!


----------



## cyberangel22k (Sep 10, 2012)

*sdcard not mounted*

can anyone help me..? after flashing my T01a, everything seems to work perfectly except the sdcard is not recognized anymore... tried to flash several times again but same results... I got the ROM from the EKEN Support page... extsdcard and USBHost is recognized... Wheon downloading in my browser, is says that sdcard is required to download a file... Help would be very much appreciated...


----------



## avi0707 (Nov 17, 2012)

Hi, 

 I had to do the micro sd flash. For the life of me I just can not do it with live suit and i even use what they have in China Phoenix power usb and could not get the tablet to go into debug or able to connect with the volume down and several buttons press on the power button, tried many ways and zero. Well now that i have done it flashing i want to move on to fixing the touch screen as it no longer functions.

The lights on the three button controllers on screen not function or light up. I read up on clockwork fix but Im new and need help in being pointed to the right direction.

Thank you.

---------- Post added at 03:07 PM ---------- Previous post was at 02:55 PM ----------




pratap.cs2000 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have tried the process of flashing my T02A and was successful in doing the same, but i am stuck at the process of rooting. i am not able to install the device driver even with the attached link, please help.
> 
> and thanks of the flashing process :good:

Click to collapse




I did the same and now the touch screen not function. Is there a firmware you used or did you use something else?


----------



## mumtaz64 (Nov 20, 2012)

*bleutooth?*

Hello  I just got this MID-T01A android tab as a gift. Does it have a Bluetooth capability or I just lost it after a hard reset?
Thanks for answer


----------



## bustr85 (Nov 21, 2012)

There is no bluetooth init.

Sent from my T01A using xda app-developers app


----------



## disha74 (Feb 6, 2013)

*black screen*

Hi there,
my new T10 had right side screen calibration problem so I decided to update firmware.
I have tried to update firmware on my T10 but now all i get is black screen boot.
Now I have tried 6 diferent firmwares and no help, screen is on but its all black.
If anyone has any advice it would be much appreciated.
Thanks,
disha.


----------



## btiu (Apr 10, 2013)

*Problem Downloading? Try FTP clients.*



mwerkz said:


> Hi,
> 
> Would you happen to be able to find T02's firmware? Eken's official FTP is extremely slow and impossible to download from.
> 
> T01's firmware doesn't work

Click to collapse



Try using FTP clients like Filezilla, as sir baltac said  They might be slow sometimes, but at least it doesn't get stuck during downloads. Just be sure to read the instructions first on how FTP works.. you can simply drag and drop the files from the directory to any folder on your computer if you're using filezilla.


----------



## btiu (Apr 16, 2013)

*Got stuck on boot?*

Hi! First of all, I would like to thank everyone in this thread for posting lots of info and resources. Helped me a lot and I was able to start fixing my T01A. But before I flashed the new firmware, I read somewhere in sir baltac's post (I think..) about pressing the power button at least 10 times.. 

So I pressed the power button repeatedly during boot and Viola! Data was not erased, and I got past the stuck-on-boot problem! So I didn't need to flash firmware and lose my data. You may try it yourselves too! I've only done it on my T01A, so I don't know about other tablets. Tell me how things are going with you.


----------



## btiu (Apr 16, 2013)

*Got stuck on boot?*

Hi! First of all, I would like to thank everyone in this thread for posting lots of info and resources. Helped me a lot and I was able to start fixing my T01A. But before I flashed the new firmware, I read somewhere in sir baltac's post (I think..) about pressing the power button at least 10 times.. 

So I pressed the power button repeatedly during boot and Viola! Data was not erased, and I got past the stuck-on-boot problem! So I didn't need to flash firmware or lose my data. You may try it yourselves too! I've only done it on my T01A, so I don't know about other tablets. Just post them if you have any similar experiences. 

BTW: I don't know how to delete my previous post.. can anyone help me? I accidentally posted twice because i thought the first try was unsuccessful.


----------



## Infosec84 (Jul 18, 2013)

*Need help - Stuck In boot screen*

Hi Everyone. Need your help badly.

I have the WM8850 tablet from EKEN. Recently, when gmail somehow made an update the tablet is not stuck in the Ics logo screen. I have tried pressing resest several times but to no avail.

I am also following the flashing steps but when I am pressing on the volume + then pressing the on button repeatedly, it doesn't give me any update screen but instead goes directly to the Ics logo again and is stuck there.

Any thing else I can do to fix this?

Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Thank in advance.


----------



## Arkler (Jul 29, 2013)

Infosec84 said:


> I am also following the flashing steps but when I am pressing on the volume + then pressing the on button repeatedly, it doesn't give me any update screen but instead goes directly to the Ics logo again and is stuck there.

Click to collapse




Well even if it looks stuck maybe it's in download mode, you could try flashing the firmware with livesuit. You'll lose all the data though. Try opening livesuit, minimize it, turn on the tablet with vol+ and power, then 6-times power, then plug the usb. If livesuit comes up, you have good chances to flash it. 



By the way, I was in fact about to post because I've got a different problem (and I was able to answer partly because of that), maybe someone here could help:
I've successfully rooted and then flashed my ekent01a (rebranded) with CM10. Everything works like a charm, except, unfortunately, for the mobile networks settings. Every time it pops up with "unfortunately, settings has stopped". I do need to open that in order to use my 3g usb key... the old rom had also this problem; interesting enough, the "base" firmware that I flashed in order to re-flash to CM10 did not have that issue 

Using a mobile network shortcut app pops up with "Unable to find explicit activity class (com.android.phone/com.android.phone.Settings) have you declared this activity in your androidManifest.xml?"

I already tried installing the phone.apk and the other telephone apk from the earlier pages of this thread, but to no avail: it keeps saying that "App not installed", with no further explanations. 

It would be a shame, be forced to downgrade to firmware 1.0 with ICS, when JB works that fine (everything seems so smooth and speedy now!  ) 
Any ideas? What else can I do, I already surfed half the web


----------



## ovu85 (Dec 17, 2013)

Hi, i have a weird problem. 

A boy blocked the tablet with too many attempts on wrong paterns. The tablet asks me for my Google account but i can't log in because i have no connection to the internet and i can't enable WI-FI. I tried wipe data from recovery but i can't select the wipe option because the power button doesn't work as enter.

 What can i do?

EDIT: solved by flashing the stock again EKEN T01A https://www.dropbox.com/s/eizbth25r04ipdn/t01a-v1.4-6225-20120731.rar


----------



## Glennascaul (Jan 31, 2014)

*New firmware update or Cyanogenmod*

hi there!

my questions are simple:
it was released a new firmware for our tablet (last update made on december 2012)?
is possible to install any rom like CyanogenMod or other?

thanks


----------



## bekken (May 24, 2014)

*Disable battery check/shutdown?*

Hi,
I found my T01a in a drawer today and charged it for 3 hours, tried to start it, no reaction. I removed the back and saw that the battery had swelled  and I do not want it to burst and leak stuff so I removed it. Hahaha, stupid me! 

Now when I boot it with power cord - boots perfectly - the Android OS shutdown the machine because of low battery .

How can I disable this check? I have like 60- 90 seconds after I unlocked it before the shutdown initiates. I was thining of getting a HDMI and connect it to a TV and use my phone as remove and, just use it as mediaplayer or something similar.

Or, is it time for the round archive, some call it the bin?


----------



## Android_Vzla_01 (Aug 20, 2014)

*Urgent please*

Hi.... have a T01 o T10 clone......  i flashe CM9 like a post in XDA, but the tablet no Boot... no CWM... Only can see Driver in Windows Divice  Manager.

I use LiveSuit1.11 said Firmware Update Done Fine.....and NOT BOOT,  screen Black, Led blue

I use PhoenixSuit1.05 said Firmware Update Done Fine.....and NOT BOOT,  screen Black, Led blue

Please.... my kid wanna killme 

Thansk


----------



## Android_Vzla_01 (Aug 21, 2014)

*Solved*



Android_Vzla_01 said:


> Hi.... have a T01 o T10 clone......  i flashe CM9 like a post in XDA, but the tablet no Boot... no CWM... Only can see Driver in Windows Divice  Manager.
> 
> I use LiveSuit1.11 said Firmware Update Done Fine.....and NOT BOOT,  screen Black, Led blue
> 
> I use PhoenixSuit1.05 said Firmware Update Done Fine.....and NOT BOOT,  screen Black, Led blue

Click to collapse




Ready.... 

The battery is failing so Brick my table. 

To solve: needs to be recharged the tablet every few 15mints ....  At the end of the ROM used is "sun4i_crane_t01a_0.8.1_20120224.rar" for a tablet Allwinner 10 Base (T01A) 

Procedure: 

1.-Install drivers (USB \ VID_1F3A & PID_EFE8 comes in programs) and "LiveSuitPack_version_1.09.rar" or "PhoenixSuit.rar" 
2.-Open the application and select the ROM you will flash 
3. Press the Power button for + - 10 seconds (To be totally off) 
4.-Press and hold "Volume -" (no release) 
5. Connect the USB cable to the PC and repeatedly press the Power button (approximately 6 times) and still hold the "Volume -" 
6.-When "LiveSuitPack_version_1.09.rar" or "PhoenixSuit.rar" indicating that connect the device release the "Volume -" 
7.- Accept the suggestions of the program and automatically start the Flash. 
8.- Wait about 3 mints and enjoy your new ROM

That's all .... I hope it will help others.


----------

